# M6 Mk II initial test shots



## JohnC (Oct 1, 2019)

Not sure how you guys feel about external links but I posted some test shots with my M6 MkII on POTN here:









Canon EOS M6 Mk II initial test shots


A forum thread in FORUMS ➔ Cameras, Lenses & Accessories ➔ Canon Digital Cameras




photography-on-the.net





Nothing real in depth at this point, just simple observations on a few shots.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 2, 2019)

One use note. I got out this morning and walked down to the Colorado River before sunrise. Unless I was doing something wrong the evf and rear display wanted nothing to do with dark conditions. Basically a black screen even at 30 sec and iso 25k. 

It’s possible I had something messed up although I’m not sure what (yes lens cap was off). The exposure simulation light was blinking as if it just couldn’t do anything. 

I do think I tried it out in a dark room and it worked okay, perhaps not dark enough.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 2, 2019)

Looks like nice image quality. It should make for a great little camera. How is the burst mode? Do the images lose any quality with that?


----------



## JohnC (Oct 2, 2019)

ethanz said:


> Looks like nice image quality. It should make for a great little camera. How is the burst mode? Do the images lose any quality with that?



I haven't tried the burst mode yet. I did fire off some high frame rate shots this morning at relatively high ISO tracking a squirrel across some steps. When I get back home I will see how those turned out. Haven't tried the 30fps burst however.


----------

